# Rinnai ES38-P Direct Vent Propane Wall Furnace



## chrisasst (Mar 9, 2013)

I posted this in the diy forum, let me post it where just in case some of you don't visit there...

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/rinnai-es38-p-direct-vent-propane-wall-furnace.107100/

Just looking for opinions, etc... on this unit.


----------



## PastTense (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know anything about the unit, but I would have a serious problem paying $3240.00 for such a system. I don't think a new buyer would be interested in such a system--he would want a traditional furnace setup with vents to each room; rather than a system where the room where the furnace is located is nice and cozy, while the rest of the house is cold.
So I would either:
1. Put in a traditional propane furnace
2. Get a much cheaper direct vent system.
3. Get electric heaters.


----------



## chrisasst (Mar 10, 2013)

I had 2 people look at my basement and there is really no way to run ducts in my basesment.  Lowes came and quoted me $13,500 for a new hydronic ( water baseboard ) setup.  Electric is just so expensive in NY.  I  think people that dont live in ny just don't believe it...my electric bill right now, is around $250 a month.  Propane is very common around me, thats one reason i am lookiing at that.  I asked these guys if I bought the unit how much it would cost to have the install it, they said around $1000 still and they wont cover and fixes or anything.  I will call others this week and see.


----------



## chrisasst (Mar 10, 2013)

I just noticed that Napoleon has gas stoves. But they are very high in the btu outputs, unless I am not looking right.


----------



## 49er (Mar 11, 2013)

My mother has one of the Williams 30,000 btu LP heaters and is pretty happy with it. It was a direct replacement for her old unit and I think she paid about $700.00 for it at Home Depot.


http://e-wfc.com/pdf/Direct_Vent_Furnaces.pdf


----------



## Cudos (Mar 12, 2013)

We have the Rinnai ES-38 gas for our 1320sq ft cabin. We love this direct vent furnace. Heats our cabin with ease even at -30c, 7 stage modulating valve so it doesn't run at just one speed. Very well built, we paid $1700.00 cad for the unit. The installer was also impressed with the quality. Zero complaints so far. Another plus is the ease in cleaning the filters, plus a humidifier tray that holds approx 4ltres of water. Maybe a little pricey but worth every penny so far.

We were tired of heating our space with cheesy space heaters when we weren't there, always froze our asses off when we showed up on the weekends. Now she's toasty and safe. The furnace kicks in when the wood stove cools off in the middle of the night. No more arguing on who gets up to stoke the Super27 lol.

Cheers


----------



## chrisasst (Mar 12, 2013)

I am also looking at these units--->
*Empire 55,000 Btu. Direct Vent Counterflow Wall Furnace  or*
*Empire 50,000 Btu. Dual Gravity B-Vent Wall Furnace*

*http://www.clearanceac.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=65 * 






*http://www.clearanceac.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=95* 

*Anyone have thoughts on this?*


----------

